# Again with the mice...



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

We were watching television this morning and heard Sandy playing vigorously in the hallway downstairs. Since she plays constantly with anything she can get her paws on, we didn't pay much attention until the game came up to the living room. Hmm, what's that toy she's tossing around? It's a bit bigger than the other toy mice ... oh... right then...
It seems to be a team effort. She has the athleticism to catch them, but is missing a fang and the knowledge of finishing them off. He isn't quite as quick, but has magnificent teeth and likes to try them out on everything from styrofoam and paper to live prey. Just hope we don't ever get rats.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol. Jackson Galaxy says, "Cats are on this planet for one thing only...kill!" Sandy is a professional ninja cat that assassinates mice. At least you have no worries of mice invasion.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I let my cat eat mice sure, sometimes or a lot of the time he would eat the head and leave the rest.....Beats Me

As for big rats I would take it away from him and dispose of it when he shows off his kill to me. Yuck, I couldnt let him eat that then share my dinner with him.Eww


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh gross! That would freak me out. Years ago, my Ginger caught a bat in my bedroom.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

burt said:


> I let my cat eat mice sure, sometimes or a lot of the time he would eat the head and leave the rest.....Beats Me
> 
> As for big rats I would take it away from him and dispose of it when he shows off his kill to me. Yuck, I couldnt let him eat that then share my dinner with him.Eww


Interesting. My older brother and his wife once had a cat that would catch mice and only ever eat the head. They live in the country and would wake up every morning to grotesque tiny headless corpses on the kitchen door step. The brain is basically a ball of fat (myelin), so maybe they crave that part?

Mine don't seem to draw any connection between prey and food. We had an old female who caught and ate mice right up until about a week before she died aged 14, but Saxon didn't seem to learn much from watching her apart from how to make them go still and quiet by biting the abdomen. Sandy has caught two birds, but we got them away from her in time to release them unharmed.

It must take one heck of a cat to catch a large rat.


----------

